# What Type of Bible do you read?



## tellville (Oct 25, 2008)

Everyone usually has one Bible they read the most. My question is:

Do you read from just a text/reference type version or do you usually read form some sort of study/student type version? Also, if you don't mind explaining why you read one type over another and what that type is I would be most interested!


----------



## larryjf (Oct 25, 2008)

I read text only or text with references...but i also read commentaries to go along with it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2008)

Text with references. Notes distract me when I am reading.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 25, 2008)

I use text/reference bible to read with a separate study bible for notes.


----------



## tellville (Oct 25, 2008)

So do most people basically always read with some sort of commentary whether it be in a study Bible or some sort of commentary book? 

Those who just read from text versions do you ever just read from the text without commentary?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 25, 2008)

tellville said:


> So do most people basically always read with some sort of commentary whether it be in a study Bible or some sort of commentary book?
> 
> Those who just read from text versions do you ever just read from the text without commentary?



I have a devotional time each day that I spend in God's Word alone without any extra sources. I like to take this time to pray for God's wisdom and guidance through his Word so that I am hearing what he is saying to me. This is probably the only time that I don't use a commentary or resource for help in understanding.


----------



## jambo (Oct 25, 2008)

I would use a text only with cross references. I find if you follow the study notes you then adopt the writer of the study notes views. I now find myself quite annoyed with study bibles aimed at specific groups such as "the womens study bible....the students study bible...the busy tradesmans study bible" etc

The best type of bible is one with good cross references and sufficient margins to write your own study notes.


----------



## historyb (Oct 25, 2008)

I use the computer, I'm on it so much with my job and XHTML Class that I find it easier. I have a Bible progarm and a Bibletoolbar in Firefox that I use a lot. Wish they had good Bible Study stuff for Linux


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Text with references. Notes distract me when I am reading.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Text with references. Notes distract me when I am reading.


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember reading books printed on paper...back last century...before the Internet...so long ago now...my bible flipping skills have sadly gotten very rusty.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 25, 2008)

Text only, no cross-references or notes added. A cheap AV pew bible is my reading bible.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Mac – The notes are distracting on occasion, but I find them helpful more often than not.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems that I am one of the few people (perhaps the only person!) in this thread who reads mainly from a study Bible. I have two study Bibles, one is the MacArthur Study Bible (NKJV) and the other is the Reformation Study Bible (ESV). I read my MacArthur Bible every day, but before ya'll jump to conclusions, let me say that I rarely read from the notes anymore while reading. Two reasons for this: I've read just about all of them already, and because I highly disagree with MacArthur's dispensationalism. My reasons for continuing to read a study Bible are: 1) if I run across a verse or phrase that particularly strikes me, I'll read the note to see what it says, 2) I love the NKJV translation, and 3) it's something of a habit for me to read from a study Bible. When I really want to get to the root of a Bible passage, I get on my computer, go into eSword, and break out the Greek translations and Matthew Henry's and John Gill's commentaries.


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Text with references. Notes distract me when I am reading.


 
 x 2


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 26, 2008)

Nelson Study Bible - NKJV - I bought it 13 years ago and have used it since. Many notes are my own now, and I'm used to it. And some of the commentary is acually quite good. For study I use the MacArthur, New Geneva, Open and ESV Interlinear on Logos (great resource).


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted computer Bible, because I use it more for study than anything else. I love the ESV online Bible, because it links me to every major translation, so I can go back and forth from the KJV, to the Amplified, NASB, etc. It also has an audio Bible and several daily Bible reading programs. I also like the fact that on the computer, I can quickly go to concordances, lexicons and commentaries without having to balance a pile of books. 

I am not completely paperless. I use a paper Bible at church, for Bible study group, and occasionally I will get out my paper Bible to read if I want to stay away from the computer.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 26, 2008)

You need an "Other". I go back and forth between all three.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted "Text only" because it is what I use most often, but I really use, from time to time, all three.

Each type has its use and importance.


----------



## tellville (Oct 26, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Nelson Study Bible - NKJV - I bought it 13 years ago and have used it since. Many notes are my own now, and I'm used to it. And some of the commentary is acually quite good. For study I use the MacArthur, New Geneva, Open and ESV Interlinear on Logos (great resource).



How is the Nelson Study Bible?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 26, 2008)

I read text-only Bible exclusively now. In my younger Christian days, I had a study Bible or two, but I tired of them. This is why I won't be getting the new ESV study Bible, though I love the translation itself. I'm just tired of being distracted from the text of the Word of God itself.

Besides, the ESV study Bible looks like it weighs about 400 pounds, and I'm not that strong anymore...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 26, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I'm just tired of being distracted from the text of the Word of God itself.



One interesting feature of the ESV Study Bible is that the SCRIPTURE TEXT is single column 9 pt (I think) type, while the "study notes" are double column 7 pt (I think) type. 

But I think all the charts and maps on the pages of Scripture wil drive me crazy after awhile.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 26, 2008)

*Text Only*

Text Only. I do write in notes in the margin, but I keep my notes in commentaries and not in my Bible.


----------



## JM (Oct 26, 2008)

For reading I use a plain ol' reference (not a Scofield Reference), for study I have the Thompson Chain.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 27, 2008)

A


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 28, 2008)

tellville said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > Nelson Study Bible - NKJV - I bought it 13 years ago and have used it since. Many notes are my own now, and I'm used to it. And some of the commentary is acually quite good. For study I use the MacArthur, New Geneva, Open and ESV Interlinear on Logos (great resource).
> ...



It's good. I wouldn't say "excellent" because it tends toward a shallow theology. However, there are some excellent insights and often the information aids in understanding the context. It's not extensive, like the MacArthur and some other contemporary study Bibles. Of course, that keeps me from needing a backpack to carry it too.


----------

